# Imaging FreeBSD with Acronis



## ccc (Sep 22, 2010)

hi

Does Acronis True Image support imaging of FreeBSD?
Which version have you already tried and succesfully recovered?


----------



## ccc (Feb 11, 2011)

I've done a backup of FreeBSD 7.3 using Acronis Home 2011 and after recovering sector by sector, I cannot start due to this problem:
	
	



```
Default;F;
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 11, 2011)

The nontechnical language on their web site didn't tell me whether it understands UFS, but I would guess not.  You'd be better off with Clonezilla, better yet with dump/restore: Backup Options For FreeBSD.


----------



## ccc (Feb 11, 2011)

I've done again without sector by sector option and it seems to work well.


----------

